# Can you pick you Vizsla out of a line up?



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I was looking through some of the pics here. They do look very similar. I'm not sure I could pick Copper out of a line up!  So has anyone been to Vizsla club meeting, and not been able to tell their dog apart from some of the others? :-\


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

funny you should mention this.
we were at a field test the other week and at the end of it all one of the judges says, "wouldn't it be funny to take all the collars off the V's and let them run around and see if you know which one is yours"
I laughed and told him that it would be easy for us as Kian has a blonde butt and tail. ;D


----------

